# [Wet Thumb Forum]-The scientific name



## Du (Feb 26, 2004)

Hello!

Tell me please the scientific name of this fish

http://www.aquaticscape.com/gallery/blueJD.jpg

Thank you.
Best Regards.


----------



## Du (Feb 26, 2004)

Hello!

Tell me please the scientific name of this fish

http://www.aquaticscape.com/gallery/blueJD.jpg

Thank you.
Best Regards.


----------



## The Bishop (Mar 11, 2004)

_"Nandopsis" octofasciatus_ 'Blue Dempsey'

others will refer to it as

_"Cichlasoma" octofasciatus_ 'Blue Dempsey'

The genus name is in quotation marks because hobbyists and ichthyologists alike seem to all feel that it is something different.


----------



## Du (Feb 26, 2004)

O!

Thank you


----------

